# rudder Oday 22



## Bob Morlock (Oct 7, 2011)

I Own a 23 foot Oday and last fall the water level dropped and my rudder came up missing. I searched high and low and finally found a guy with a 
project 22 foot Oday and I bought his rudder wich works well on a 23 foot 
also. After Irene my rudder washed up on the boat yard at Captain Sams
in washington NC I recovered the origional. In short I have an Oday 22 
rudder for the same price I paid 300.00 dollars. If interested email is
[email protected]


----------

